# Can anyone do better ?



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

https://postimage.org/


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I want a case of beer


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

How about this?


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Free beer ! Nice !


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll give a try with a few!


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Good stuff Julio!


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice job Julio .....now go get some hurricane surge and be safe.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks guys although this only proves I would be getting tipped if It were on the application!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Honey Badger said:


> View attachment 66155


Did you get a nice tip?


----------



## dade863 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## dade863 (Sep 13, 2016)

Also.. I believe uber cherry pick drivers for first time users.. I be like 10 minutes away getting pings when I looked the ridder app there are drivers all around. I usually tell the paX. "first time using uber"? The answer always yes...


Over 700 rides no issuese reported with a 4.94


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Haha


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> I'll give a try with a few!
> View attachment 67042
> View attachment 67043
> View attachment 67044


thanks for the ideas Julio, and you do excellent work it says!


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> thanks for the ideas Julio, and you do excellent work it says!


My pleasure, Secret is treat everyone as you would your best friend for those minutes they are in the car!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Furdog777 (Oct 12, 2016)

This one was fun!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rotocub said:


>


Enjoy the case of beer ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DieHard said:


> I want a case of beer


Me too ! My riders just offer me mixed drinks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Honey Badger said:


> Free beer ! Nice !


I know. More impressed with the beer than Julio


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

It's a shame that uber has so little regard for their most important assets, the drivers who have made them so successful.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

1 more


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Is Julio giving free rides to friends and relatives ?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

unPat said:


> Is Julio giving free rides to friends and relatives ?


Not a chance .


----------



## ThatUBERman (Mar 16, 2016)

Honey Badger said:


> Free beer ! Nice !


Picked up a guy around 5-6 pm. He was in marketing, and had to go north of the city to do a "rum" alcohol free sampling sessions at a sports store.

When we arrived; the store called him and said the promotion couldn't proceed, because shopping centre management was concerned underage drinkers could access free rum samples!

He asked me to drive him back. I said what happens to the bottles of rum (he had 3x 1 litre) of differing tastes.

He told me I could have one. Then asked if I could buy one of him. His reply; take them both for free!! $80-90 free rum, lasted two nights at my place.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

Nobody has left me a comment yet


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

I was wondering if I was driving or doing something else as these were consecutive comments. LOL


----------



## Ratman (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Ratman said:


> View attachment 70086
> [/QUOTE
> As an old dude myself I must say that's pretty good. Hope it was female pax


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

..


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

It's been a particularly good week...

https://postimage.org/

Go Cubs Go!!!!


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Ratman said:


> View attachment 70086


Uber gold lol


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

So good they had to say it twice lol


----------

